# Hallmark Train Ornaments



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Being a collector of everything, G trains aren’t the only trains I have. I have HO and American Flyer S gauge along with a lot of real railroad stuff. Plates, locks, lanterns and more. 
I also collect Hallmark Train Ornaments
So, does anyone else but me collect Hallmark Train Ornaments?  The wife started buying then for my birthdays and Christmas. Along the way I have added a few that she missed.
They are relatively cheap compared to powered trains. I don’t have to worry about track or a power supply.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few sets as well, Randy. They're quite nicely detailed. Haven't purchased any recently though.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they make Z scale ornaments that are well scaled... people carve the insides out and motorize them... That way we get a UP turbine! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I started getting them when I found the Santa Fe "warbonnet" 'F' Diesels because they are the only Diesels I find acceptable. Then I found the steamers and when my (now adult) kids found out I was buying them they started sending them to me as Christmas presents.

They fill my new display hutch, (not everything is "Hallmark" but most is and I have a few duplicates [do I care?... HA!]):

Hutch Left Panel:










Hutch Center panel










Hutch Right Panel











Closeups:

Hutch Left panel, Center shelf:










Hutch Middle Panel, Center shelf:










Hutch Right panel, Top shelf:











I have a few other Hallmark train ornaments distributed around the house as decorations on a mantel clock and on other shelves and such.

They are quite detailed, but don't really fit any track because the wheels are poorly gauged.

I also have two locomotive bells; a cast iron (painted a polished brass color) from a C&NW Diesel and a (real) brass one of unknown heritage (probably Diesel). 
A wooden "orders "Y" stick' used by the Milwaukee Road (C. M. St. P. & P.).
A dining car "linen napkin" from C. M. St. P. & P. that I had archivally mounted in a display box.
A steam engine indicator (a diagnostic device for measuring the valve timing and steam distribution of a steam engine).
A caboose oil lantern.
A Switch stand oil lantern.
An IC oil can with a long spout.
A 3-ft length of 130lbs rail.
A dozen antique books about Steam Locomotive design. And dozens more non-antique books about steam locomotives.
Dozens of various scale (Z through O) electric Steam Locomotive toys, wind-up Steam Locomotives toys.
Dozens of Steam Locomotive replicas of various materials (wood, glass, plastic, stone, etc.) of various sizes.
Dozens of paintings, drawings and photos of Steam Locomotives.
Three clocks that play various RR sounds on the hour.
I commissioned a stained glass window of a Steam Locomotive for over the front door of my house.

Oh yeah, and two Aster Live Steam Mikados.

To be honest... I don't much care about "trains"...

BUT...

I sure do like Railroad Steam Locomotives!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice collection...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few of them...which I TRY to put on the Christmas Tree every year. Those folks need to find a lighter alloy is all I gotta say!!!!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a dozen or so of them too. I have them on a shelf in our den right over my desk. When I got into model railroading one of our kids and her family started giving me one or two each year for Christmas. I agree with others, even though they are small, they are pretty detailed models.

Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, and room to collect anything else!.... 

Still trying to find space to display the stuff I already have. ie 6 steam whistles of various sizes and a WWI era SNCF (French National Rwy) locomotive light


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike you're right about the weight. 

Hanging these from a tree takes a strong limb. 

Myself, I've never hung any of them from the Christmas tree. 

They have always been on a display shelf 

My only complaint would be that they don't adhere to one or two scales. 

But than they are just ornaments, right?


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a good number of them from the earlier years, but pretty much stopped building a collection since I'm up to my ears in too many trains of all types. Mine are still in their boxes until I decide what to do with them (display case of some type, I suppose).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife has been collecting them for years and every Christmas she decorates a special Christmas tree that is on our dinning room table. Takes her about 3 hrs to do. Sure looks nice. Even some of the Pass cars have lights that work on battery. Cool stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just bought the yellow and brown UP streamliner set (you see in the middle shelf , front of the HO black steamer).


Perfect Z scale size, will mill out the insides and power, nice prototype.

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The lional steamer(2-8-4) is the one for this year. You need to get caught up Greg. Here is a pic of this years tree. Not all of the sets are suitable for N scale. Later RJD


----------

